# Happy Turkey Day BCA



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Happy Turkey day guys , Have a good long weekend , and eat til you cant hardly roll yourself off the couch....








I know i will....


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Thanks and same to You! Plan on stuffing My Face!


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Yeah!! Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving all!

Remember, buffalo turkey sandwiches work great for leftovers. Turkey salad sandwiches too!

Colin


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

*Gobble Gobble Gobble*


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. Oh boy Turkey Sandwiches for work yummy.


----------



## Transposon (Sep 19, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

I got my thanksgiving pants ready in the closet. Happy Thanksgiving to you Macframmalama, and all BCAquaria Members. When your looking at your lottery tickets this week end remember one thing - you are 1 of 30,000,000 odd million people of 7,000,000,000 people on earth and we live in the greatest country in the world. We already won the lottery.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

been rocking sweat pants with out a draw string all day in anticipation, also been on the hunger strike all day... dont wanna take up any valuable realestate in my tummy..

gonna get that turkey coma, sweating trying to breathe full..... and be fat for the next 3 days on samiches... yeah buddy , anyone else put gravy ON the bunwiches... so boss..


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

We are having our dinner tomorrow......on a uninhabited island that we have to 4x4 to get too, then canoe over. Hopefully the canoe will not sink on the way back


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

worse off , sinking before... keep that bird safe lol, life jacket, or put your cooler in an un inflated interube and then pump it up ... safe , thats how i keep my beer safe going down the river...


STANKYfish said:


> We are having our dinner tomorrow......on a uninhabited island that we have to 4x4 to get too, then canoe over. Hopefully the canoe will not sink on the way back


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving to all BCA members,mods,and sponsors! All the best to you and your families On my end, turkey will be present and looking forward to, but have the honors of enjoying lamb as well(European touch to it) Oh the choices!


----------

